# Does anyone have vorwerks?



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Does anyone have Vorwerks?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I have 1 hen. I'm not thrilled with her, she's very flighty, not tame, her colors are not as defined as they should be, and only lays an egg a time or two a week.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh that sounds horrible. I was considering getting some but you may have just changed my mind.


----------



## cherylb (Jun 2, 2013)

I have two. I'm new to chickens but they are about four months old. They greet me when I go to them, they can hear my door open and come to the pen door. They don't peck me and they follow me around the pen. If I've given them food they let me stroke them and are happy for me to hold them.


----------

